# Jak to rozumieć? Smartctl.

## danrok^

Witam,

nie wiem czy nie muszę juz się zacząć martwić o dysk w laptopie:

```

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   046    Pre-fail  Always       -       236601

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0004   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       32309248

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   100   100   025    Pre-fail  Always       -       1

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       378

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   024    Pre-fail  Always       -       8589934592000

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000e   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2796

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0004   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       354

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       366

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       6

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       28

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       43 (Lifetime Min/Max 19/55)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1761

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       443613184

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000e   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       7694

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x0002   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3728055074561

225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       4540

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

```

Jak na mój gust, nie wygląda to dobrze. Szczególnie Load_Cycle_Count - tutaj myślę, że problem zatrzymałem, bo znalazłem rozwiązanie z Ubuntu. Wartości Reallocated_Event_Count i Reallocated_Sector_Ct są jak dla mnie o wiele za wysokie. Czy możliwe jest, że odczyt jest błędny? Laptop ma 2 miesiące - kupiony nowy, prawie nigdy nie noszony, a na pewno nigdy nie noszony w czasie pracy dysku. Może to jakaś wada fabryczna i powinienem go oddać na gwarancje? Mam nadzieje, że ktoś mi pomoże z tym.

Pozdrawiam.

EDIT: Wyczytałem gdzieś w komentarzach, że jeśli chodzi o dyski laptopowe nie należy zwracać uwagi na wartości RAW-VALUE, tylko na samo VALUE, ale nie znalazłem nigdzie potwierdzenia bardziej oficjalnego. Jak to w końcu jest?

----------

## Dagger

hmm... szczerze mowiac nie wyglada to najlepiej

dla porownania:

```

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   168   157   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       4591

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       81

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000e   200   200   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       2959

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0012   100   253   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   253   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       81

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       53

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       81

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   116   110   000    Old_age   Always       -       31

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   051    Old_age   Offline      -       0

```

----------

## danrok^

To w takim razie bardzo dziwne. Dysk zachowuje się bardzo w porządku - nigdy nie miałem błędów zgłaszanych przez dysk. Sprawdziłem go pod kątem badblocków i także nic nie wykryło. Masz laptopa czy PC?

----------

## Dagger

to byly dane z desktopa.

Z laptopa to wyglada:

```

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   250   250   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       1

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       517

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       1271

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       338

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       14

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   094   094   000    Old_age   Always       -       63289

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   203   203   000    Old_age   Always       -       27 (Lifetime Min/Max 18/61)

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

```

----------

## danrok^

No to już sam nie wiem. Niby coś jest z dyskiem nie tak, ale w niczym się to nie objawia. Czy ma ktoś pomysł jak wykonać dodatkowe testy, żeby się upewnić i ewentualnie wysłać dysk na gwarancje?

----------

## magnum_pl

Mój dysk jest roczny (5 lat gwarancji) sprawuje się świetnie i log smartctl:

```

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   119   074   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       227522277

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   100   099   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   070   070   020    Old_age   Always       -       30762

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   075   051   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       30342261495

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   097   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       2735

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   034    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1102

187 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       191

189 Unknown_Attribute       0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Unknown_Attribute       0x0022   065   049   045    Old_age   Always       -       588906531

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       284

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   084   084   000    Old_age   Always       -       32976

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   035   051   000    Old_age   Always       -       35 (Lifetime Min/Max 0/10)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   068   052   000    Old_age   Always       -       165716956

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

```

----------

## danrok^

Dziwne to to naprawdę. Ma ktoś może pomysł na jakieś dodatkowe testy na dysk? Da się jakoś tego SMARTA zweryfikowac? Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że dysk w laptopie Dell, kupionym 2 miesiące temu, prosto ze sklepu ma dysk który jest w takim stanie jakim opisuje go SMART. Ma ktoś pomysł?

EDIT:

Wyczytałem właśnie coś takiego: "Wartość w kolumnie VALUE to aktualna temperatura dysku - wynosi ona 39*C, natomiast najgorsza temperatura w jakiej dysk pracował to 46*C (kolumna WORST)." Z tego wynika, że wartości odczytuje się nie z RAW_VALUE - do czego więc służy ta opcja?

----------

## c2p

U mnie w nowym laptopie już po tygodniu Load_Cycle_Count wynosiło około 850, bo domyślna wartość APM dla dysku wynosiła 128 (przez co Load_Cycle_Count zwiększało się co kilka minut), zmieniłem APM na 192 (hdparm -B192 /dev/sda) i nie parkuje już głowic tak często jak przedtem. Tak wyczytałem w sieci, nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem, ale okaże się po pewnym czasie.

----------

## danrok^

Ja znowu wyczytałem, żeby ustawić hdparm -B 254, lub 255 (255 wyłącza tą opcje całkowicie). Także też nie wiem. Jak u innych wygląda hdparm -a /dev/sda

----------

## c2p

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> Ja znowu wyczytałem, żeby ustawić hdparm -B 254, lub 255 (255 wyłącza tą opcje całkowicie).

 

O tym też czytałem. Ale chyba wtedy dysk się bardziej grzeje?

----------

## danrok^

Niby tak, ale powiem Ci, że przy kompilacji całego systemu nie zauważyłem, żeby laptop się w ogóle podgrzał, a temperatura dysku wynosiła lekko ponad 40stopni - w pokoju 21. Także dalej nie wiadomo jak smarta zweryfikować. Zrobiłem ostatnio test: smartctl -t offline /dev/sda i wyskoczyło mi PASSED, więc jak to jest?  :Smile: 

----------

## c2p

Nawet nie wiem jak sprawdzić temperaturę mojego dysku. W smartctl -a /dev/sda nie znajduję nic ciekawego, a hddtemp twierdzi, że nie zna mojego dysku i nie umie odczytać temperatury. Jedyny czujnik to moja dłoń - dysk znajduje się na prawo od touchpada.

----------

## danrok^

Poszukaj czegoś w stylu:

```
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       43
```

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## c2p

A no wcześniej nie zauważyłem:

```
smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep -i temp

190 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   067   058   000    Old_age   Always       -       555024417
```

Value=67

Worst=58

Coś tu chyba jest nie tak.

----------

## danrok^

Właśnie dlatego zastanawiam się czy brać na poważnie wyniki wskazywane przez hdparma.

----------

## Pryka

c2p zainwestuj w chłodzenie dysku.

I sprawdź jeszcze jego temperaturę w biosie

----------

## c2p

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> c2p zainwestuj w chłodzenie dysku.

 

W laptopie? Ciekawe jak? Myślę, że te odczyty są po prostu nieprawidłowe.

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> I sprawdź jeszcze jego temperaturę w biosie

 

Nie znalazłem takie opcji.

Edit: Chyba to rozszyfrowałem:

Po uruchomieniu lapka było:

```
 smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep -i tem

190 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   076   058   000    Old_age   Always       -       538574879
```

Po kilkunastu minutach:

```
 smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep -i tem

190 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   069   058   000    Old_age   Always       -       538574879
```

Wydaje mi się, że temperaturę należy odczytywać jako 100-Value, czyli po uruchomieniu 24st., a potem 31st., a maksymalna do tej pory to 42st.

----------

## sebas86

Temperaturę dysku można łatwo sprawdzić przy pomocy hddtemp, posiada bazę danych o dyskach twardych więc powinien już dobrze interpretować dane ze SMART-a.

----------

## c2p

Pisałem parę postów wyżej, że hddtemp jeszcze nie potrafi odczytać temperatury mojego dysku (Fujitsu MHW2120BH).

----------

